# Pecan Rub Recipe



## jcglenn1009 (May 20, 2019)

Does anyone have a recipe for a pecan rub?  I know John Henry and Meat Church both make one, but after shipping they are $15-20 for a small shaker.  I can't pull the trigger on those to try just yet.  I used the search option and a quick Google search and couldn't find anything.


----------



## JC in GB (May 20, 2019)

I will be interested in what you find out....


----------



## texomakid (May 20, 2019)

I haven't had a bad rub yet from Meat Church........
just sayin......


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 4, 2019)

I just smoked a pork loin with a brown sugar and pecan rub from a recipe I saw on a YouTube video. It was 2 Tbsp ground pecans, 5 Tbsp brown sugar, 1 tsp black pepper, 1 tsp kosher salt, and 1 tsp of paprika. It’s a good simple rub. It had a nice balance of sweet and nutty flavors. Next time I might add a pinch of cayenne for a little pop of heat to go with it. Hope this helps you out.


----------

